# ANML is discontinued



## CMMACKEM (5/5/17)

From a contact of mine State side.

Looper, Carnage and Fury to be rebranded Phillip Rocke Max 100.

The loops is available now. 

I really hope it tastes exactly the same as ANML Looper.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

